# Under size crappie



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Word and the truth some boys at squitter got caught with 60 to 70 crappies mostly undersize! One of the community holes! Nice job from odnr boys and gals!! Also from the people that see something say something!! Don't tread on my resources! Thx u


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Good to hear that.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Sorry if this is somewhat off course...but related to "poaching" while fishing the dam at westbranch last night and talking to a fellow fisherman. He said he heard of someone going out at night and taking around 30 walleye out of a net at Berlin. Anyone else hear anything about this?

Don


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Knew a crazy old Kanuck that lived on the north side of Lake Erie.
He'd go out at night an grab some walleye out of the commercial nets somehow, lol.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

so glad those guys got caught at mosquito, it happens a lot everywhere. I fish north res. a few times in the spring for crappie and if you walk around and talk to people and ask how they are doing they show you a basket full of crappie and a lot of them are 6 to 8 inches. I have told the wardens several times and I think he busted 2 of them last spring. but it needs to stop so everybody can enjoy larger fish in the future


----------



## Migr9fish (Mar 29, 2017)

Was out Sunday at mosquito and dnr was out checking. Ask everyone for licenses and check there vehicles. I told officer it was nice to see you out. And there was a lot of small crappies biting.


----------



## QUICKRELEASE (Feb 26, 2007)

brad crappie said:


> Word and the truth some boys at squitter got caught with 60 to 70 crappies mostly undersize! One of the community holes! Nice job from odnr boys and gals!! Also from the people that see something say something!! Don't tread on my resources! Thx u


----------



## QUICKRELEASE (Feb 26, 2007)

if you are not part of the solution your part of the problem . help protect the future for every one .


----------



## Migr9fish (Mar 29, 2017)

I still believe there should be a 10 inch crappie size. Kept and protect are resources for future fishermen and fisherwomen


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

10 inches is my BIL's and my "personal" size limit. As far as we're concerned a crappie under 10" isn't worth the bother to fillet!


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

I agree with the ten inch length.i was on a local lake Saturday caught some 9 9 half inch crappie and they all went back in


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Migr9fish said:


> I still believe there should be a 10 inch crappie size. Kept and protect are resources for future fishermen and fisherwomen


I agree with that some but all lakes are different as we have stated many times for various reasons! I do like a
10 inchers over bigger ones just my opinion! West branch needs new regulations for sure!


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Migr9fish said:


> Was out Sunday at mosquito and dnr was out checking. Ask everyone for licenses and check there vehicles. I told officer it was nice to see you out. And there was a lot of small crappies biting.


I actually have a problem with this. Check my license-sure thing. Wanna know what's on my stringer or inside that cooler I'm probably sitting on, OK. But checking out my car that's sitting in the parking lot? Seems to be a bit overzealous and overstepping some boundaries. I haven't knowingly broke a game law in my life, but if a warden insists on searching my car just because I'm fishing, I may not fish there anymore. No fish is worth being treated like a criminal.


----------



## Migr9fish (Mar 29, 2017)

I agree with you on the car thing but when the dnr is tipped that people are catching under sized fish and over the bag limit and putting the fish in there vehicles is a shame. The officer was doing his job and I applause him for that. Checking vehicles right don’t think so but it had to be done to let people know that they are looking and know what certain people are doing. Great job to the dnr.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

doegirl said:


> I actually have a problem with this. Check my license-sure thing. Wanna know what's on my stringer or inside that cooler I'm probably sitting on, OK. But checking out my car that's sitting in the parking lot? Seems to be a bit overzealous and overstepping some boundaries. I haven't knowingly broke a game law in my life, but if a warden insists on searching my car just because I'm fishing, I may not fish there anymore. No fish is worth being treated like a criminal.


 I agree. As law abiding citizens we need to have rights also. We need to be careful what we ask for from big brother. Kudos’ to the dnr for getting out and doing their job. But what’s next? Following you home to check your freezer, garage, basement? If there are illegal fish in my vehicle I know I didn’t put them there. Nah... I dont want anything to do with opening that can of worms.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

dnr can check me over boat and car have nothing to hide, heck we might find something I lost. thanks dnr for doing a good job.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if someone has been reported for putting undersized fish or to many fish in there car then i see nothing wrong with the dnr searching that car. its not infringing on there rights if they've been turned in for breaking the law. now just to go up and search without cause is another story.

we went up to the Maumee just to check things out. hadn't ever been there before. we was in the parking lot when 4 young guys came up to there car with limits of eyes and opened the trunk. when they did several agents walked up and got them for over harvesting. it seemed they had caught 1 limit put them in the trunk and went back fishing and caught another limit. 1 of the officers was on the other side with binoculars and seen them. they staked out the car and waited for them. when they opened the trunk they got them.

we was fishing dale hollow 1 year. up the head waters of the east fork. 2 guys put in nets 1 below us 1 above us. every time we caught a couple white bass they jumped in there boat and ran up and down the river spooking the fish into the nets. and stopping the fish from biting. they had plastic put up for a shelter where they could sleep if they wanted. about 1:00 am it started to pour the rain. they went inside there plastic hut. we set in the rain until morning. went in to east port dock and told the owner about the poachers. he called the dnr on them. about an hour later the dnr pulled up in a boat. he had one guy in the boat with the nets and a cooler of fish. he used the phone and called in and said he needed a john doe warrant for the guy that ran off and a search warrant for there cabin. that was the last i heard about it.
sherman


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

doegirl said:


> I actually have a problem with this. Check my license-sure thing. Wanna know what's on my stringer or inside that cooler I'm probably sitting on, OK. But checking out my car that's sitting in the parking lot? Seems to be a bit overzealous and overstepping some boundaries. I haven't knowingly broke a game law in my life, but if a warden insists on searching my car just because I'm fishing, I may not fish there anymore. No fish is worth being treated like a criminal.


I agree but


sherman51 said:


> if someone has been reported for putting undersized fish or to many fish in there car then i see nothing wrong with the dnr searching that car. its not infringing on there rights if they've been turned in for breaking the law. now just to go up and search without cause is another story.
> 
> we went up to the Maumee just to check things out. hadn't ever been there before. we was in the parking lot when 4 young guys came up to there car with limits of eyes and opened the trunk. when they did several agents walked up and got them for over harvesting. it seemed they had caught 1 limit put them in the trunk and went back fishing and caught another limit. 1 of the officers was on the other side with binoculars and seen them. they staked out the car and waited for them. when they opened the trunk they got them.
> 
> ...


scum of the earth in my church we don't forgive scum am sorry!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

keep in mind, you are not on private property and those game wardens wearing those brown/green uniforms, well they have the same authority as a state trooper.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya there kust doing there job,theres plenty of bank anglers that keep a cooler in there car when its warm out,catch a fish,walk it to there cooler in there car go back catch another fish take it to there car,i do this all the time. Or catch a couple in one area,move drop the fish in a cooler an continue fishing. Why shouldnt the dnr or watercraft officer be able to check those fish,its part of there job.
Seen a group one time double dipping bye hiding limits in there car. Im really glad the dnr officers had the authority to nail those guys! 
Good to here this stuff thanks for sharing.


----------



## Never limits (May 5, 2017)

Just saying! A game Warden or a Wildlife Officer, has way more authority then the Highway Patrol, Troopers never search people’s homes, Wardens do! Troopers very seldom enter private property! Wardens will! Troopers never confiscate your hunting gear or your fishing gear, your truck or your boat, Wardens can!!


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

I would say that MOST times they search cars or homes its because they've already busted you for something illegal...almost 50 years old and have never had my car or house checked and if for some reason they do want to check my stuff, i will gladly let them...the more respect i can give an officer the better, kindness never hurts


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I would let any law Enforcement Agency search anything I have. I have nothing to hide. But they will need a warrant. Due process guys and gals. Laws go both ways, I expect our government to follow them just as I do. After all, we pay them and deserve respect also.


----------



## Migr9fish (Mar 29, 2017)

Should rephrase what I wrote on prior post about Checking vehicles. He did ask if I didn’t mind if he checked. There was a couple of people that asked if they had to and he responded with no. If you follow the laws and respect the resources then I believe nobody is going to refuse to let them look. Once again great job to dnr.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

The state troopers will take your car if you're using it to haul drugs. I wouldn't let anyone search my car unless they saw me previously put a fish in there. Have to make sure they are following the laws too. 

I'm okay with the 9" crappie size limit. Mosquito is known for its big crappie. Much easier to catch a 9 incher there. Some other lakes like West Branch, you will catch half of the crappie under 9" and half over. The small lakes like Wingfoot where there is no size limit, it's hard to catch many over 9". They are overpopulated there, so the smaller ones need to be weeded out. I can catch more crappie at Wingfoot, but have less meat overall than I would get from catching bigger crappie fishing the Portage Lakes. 

I don't want to see different size limits for each lake in the state either. It's already complicated with different bass, walleye, and catfish size limits at different lakes.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm glad they are getting some of the POACHERS on that lake. If this turns out to be true and does hold up in court they will most likely get slapped on the finger tips. They are only scratching the surface of the POACHING that goes on there. As for checking my boat and truck, the wildlife officers I know have a standing invitation to hunt and or fish with me. They can look at or in anything I own. If you get convicted of intentionally going over limit or *most* other major game laws you should not be allowed to hunt or fish anywhere in the country again.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I would be for a crappie limit of 10" personally. I truly believe that some people take undersized because they don't know any better because they don't look at the regulations. Its still their responsibility to know though. 

Some people don't think the rules apply to them. More than once I have seen guys down the Ohio River get busted for over-harvest and their go to move is to take a limit to the car and come back and fish. I know one guy got busted because of me. The warden came over and I asked him if the guy had kept any fish. He said yeah, and I told him he had already taken a limit to the car. Turns out he actually had 2 limits in the car and was working on his 3rd. He must have taken his 1st before I got there. The Ohio River has a 10 fish limit on walleye, sauger, saugeye if you're fishing from the Ohio shore. That's just pure greed right there. I call anytime I see something that doesn't look right or I know they are over limit or keeping undersized.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ezbite said:


> keep in mind, you are not on private property and those game wardens wearing those brown/green uniforms, well they have the same authority as a state trooper.


Maybe more! This is another example of the poaching boneheads makings things bad for everybody. And they think they're so clever! My buddy and I don't do anything like this and neither do my BIL and I. We've left Pymy with less than limits of crappie but all nice ones 11" or better. With a dozen to 15 like that, plus a couple of decent walleye, that's plenty of fish!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Never limits said:


> Just saying! A game Warden or a Wildlife Officer, has way more authority then the Highway Patrol, Troopers never search people’s homes, Wardens do! Troopers very seldom enter private property! Wardens will! Troopers never confiscate your hunting gear or your fishing gear, your truck or your boat, Wardens can!!


No, they absolutely have no more authority than any other law enforcement officer.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I think Wft and Mogadore need quantity limits(maybe thirty crappie?) But there are not a lot of crappie in either that will go 9 or more inches. These fish in both lakes seems to have been "stunted" and an adult fish is runs 8-9", just my observations. I keep enough for a meal(never a bucket/basket full as "certain people" do!) this size because you just aren't going to catch many 9+ there! (I've actually seen a guy fill two medium sized coolers and take them haul them out! I did ask him what he was going to do with that many fish and he said he gives "needy families on his street some fish to eat"!) Personally I don.'t care for what he did but he was perfectlly legal in doing so! An eight inch adult crappie in these two lakes has "shoulders" and is very filetable. I have noticed that the "no limits" seems to be helping with fish getting larger overall, esp at Wingfoot. The State biologists know what they are doing and when the average size gets better, the limits will be imposed!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I too have a personal “ boat rule” of keeping crappie minimum of 10”. I think 9 is a bit on the small side for a decent fillet. Even if i have 60 fish days, and only 8 of those are 10” or bigger... than i go home with 8 fish... when i was younger, i kept everything i could that was legal... but as i get older, i honestly get more enjoyment out of releasing healthy fish.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I see no reason to be feeling like a criminal when the wardens are helping preserve the fish and game we love to pursue. If you have something to hide, be it fish or game or other illegal substance, you should be treated accordingly. If you are "clean", then don't worry and thank them for doing their job.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Well first of all they were not searching cars... they were asking if they could. Hmm I wonder why they were asking and not doing? So if I know I’m not a thief, poacher, criminal, why should I feel I’m the one who should be treated accordingly per law by not trying to infringe on my rights. Seems kind of lazy to me asking if they can search cars all day when they could be setting up some kind of surveillance to catch the real criminals. Thank them? Sure. They are thanked every payday like we are. And, they do a great job doing so most of the time.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

don't do the crime if you don't want to do the time, or pay the fine. Mom and Pops always told me if I end up on the wrong side of the law. That's where I'll sit, don't ask for their help. I have no problem if ODNR wants to search my car or my boat. Crappie limits and size limits, or any fish, I abide by what the set limits are for the lake. I don't keep hardly any fish anyway.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Heard one guy got caught with 90 craps mostly shorts to! Stepping on my resources again! Don't like that but at least he might get it now!!


----------



## Tap that bass (Jan 5, 2018)

That's a bunch of biting crappie. Darn...serves em right.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

A few years ago in early August at westbranch (rock spring) I saw 3 older guys under bridge with 3 buckets and catching crappie with every cast. Then around 10:30 that night as I was leaving a red pickup stopped on bridge and lowered a rope down and hauled up the buckets then drove off. The very next night they were fishing again...this time a ranger was in the lot and i simply told him what I saw the night before. I wanted in my car for about 3 minutes. The ranger then slowly drove over to the bridge and hit his flashlight down on the guys. I never seen those 3 guys fishing there again.

Don.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> A few years ago in early August at westbranch (rock spring) I saw 3 older guys under bridge with 3 buckets and catching crappie with every cast. Then around 10:30 that night as I was leaving a red pickup stopped on bridge and lowered a rope down and hauled up the buckets then drove off. The very next night they were fishing again...this time a ranger was in the lot and i simply told him what I saw the night before. I wanted in my car for about 3 minutes. The ranger then slowly drove over to the bridge and hit his flashlight down on the guys. I never seen those 3 guys fishing there again.
> 
> Don.


Seen it there to!


----------



## Migr9fish (Mar 29, 2017)

Was told yesterday that a lot of people were caught with undersized crappies. That’s just plain awful!!! Hopefully they learned a lesson. Was out in the evening at marina and caught a few slabs, a lot of small crappies in the 7 to 8 inch range biting. And bluegills are running big, bunch are biting too.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

That's illegal search and they do not have the authority to search youre vehicle without a warrant. But if they know you are guilty you better just own up.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...it's fun to me...twisted as some may say. You poach and I see it...I report...backyard fish fry and talk about how and what I saw that was bs... just is is good times to me. Listen ... its fishing man! Everyone goes to Walmart...grab a FREE fishing regulations book and read it...its got everything you need to know and how to go about it. 

Don


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Shortdrift said:


> I see no reason to be feeling like a criminal when the wardens are helping preserve the fish and game we love to pursue. If you have something to hide, be it fish or game or other illegal substance, you should be treated accordingly. If you are "clean", then don't worry and thank them for doing their job.


I simply cannot accept this guilty until proven innocent concept. If there is probable cause, such as being observed overharvesting, that's one thing. But no one should have to prove that they are following the law.


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

I believe that a wildlife officer does not need a warrant to search. They are protecting wildlife and I believe that gives them “more reach”. I know for sure in Ontario there is no need for a warrant. I would think OH is the same. Only because it is a natural Resource. Law officers enforce civil laws where ODNR enforces wildlife ordinances. I don’t think it will be in regulations. You will have to review state law ordinances. I regardless if you are honest and law abiding I welcome their search. G es you time to meet and become friends. They will often remember and appreciate you for being lawful.


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

Check it out. http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/1531.13


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

We have a constitution down this way south of the northern border.... they don’t have the authority to search your vehicle without consent....


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

did you read the Codes? yes they do they only need reason to believe a violation has been committed. That is Ohio Revised Codes.


----------



## DonkeykongOhio (May 5, 2015)

I’ve been fishing since I was a kid... i’m 36 now... a few thoughts: 

1) I must be a pretty poor fisherman. Ive never come near a limit on anything. Yet alone needing to break the law to accommodate a catch exceeding the limit. I wonder what I’m doing wrong. Lol. 

2) I have the utmost respect for the law but I do feel that vehicle searches infringe on private property. 

3) are people in the financial position where they have to resort to breaking the law in order to feed their families, or is this greed? I am not sure but if it is a matter of food or hunger I feel bad for the perps. If not I feel disgusted. Not much of a middle ground.... is there?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

That’s not what it says. It says they “may”. Read in the same paragraph that if the owner refuses, they will need to get a warrant to search. What it is basically saying is for example is, If a warden sees a turkey in the backseat of your car in July then something is rotten in Denmark.. he will ask to search but it’s obviously a broken law and your getting charged either way. If you decline they will hold you there until they get the warrant if they have to hence the language that they can work with other law enforcement to make an arrest. But odds are you won’t decline unless your just a complete ahole. What was going on at skeeter is totally different. They asked to search and some said no, some said yes. It’s not a big deal really either way. Believe me, if he thought you had something for sure he would have found out eventually. Like I said before. I don’t break wildlife laws but they will still need a warrant. Iam not guilty of anything until proven innocent.


----------



## Bowhunter15 (May 17, 2016)

I know it goes without saying but, anytime someone is poaching they are destroying a resource that belongs to everyone and is paid for by everyone who does things the right way. Turn the d-bags in. It is nothing but pure greed to take more than your limit on any game or fish. These people are not sportsman. The wardens are paid for by us and have always treated me right. As long as you have nothing to hide they check your gun,liscense, or whatever you may need to have at the time and move on.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Yep! Have always treated me decent also. And yep. If I see it I will report it also. I’m just a red blooded American with rights is all... this thread is starting to get a little to political due to some of mine and a few others posts probably. No high jacking intended. I’m done with it.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

... this argument has been beat to the ground so many times on OGF… And the same people complaining about their “rights” to refuse a car search by the ODNR ....are Usually the same people that complain about the ODNR not doing their job when a problem arises...Suck it up… You’re not that special


----------



## Tommy84 (Aug 15, 2017)

The code does say if the owner rufuses the search that the officer will need a search warrant. 3rd paragraph half way down. I have always and would always just let them search. Usually it’s when I’m packing up anyway and they’re done by the time I’m ready to leave so very little inconvenience.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

No complaining here, just stating how I would deal with it if i was asked and why. About me being special... I don’t know, guess that would depend on who your asking but some think I am. Maybe you should ask “around”


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I've just "unwatched" this thread...if you see someone doing something wrong "unlawful" make a call...as far as the cops ODNR game wardens...or who ever has a badge of some sort of authority I personally have NO problem at all doing whatever they ask. It's easy for me...buy a license grab a FREE regs mag or ten...from wall mart (I hand them out to fisherman)...its fishing! Shoot...call me whatever you want...I've bought people a license bc..when talking to some folks over the years while fishing and found out they didn't have a license and SO they said I'm fishing to provide...well I thought it was the right thing to do...in the end just be vigilant and simply make a call if you see WRONG.

DON.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...ahhh shoot. Just "watched thread again" LOL...any who how I tossed back this 12 inch eye today at berlin... 

Tight lines and good times...stay twisted...if not I will for ya.

Don


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey I just read the above codes. What does the state have against farrets? They mention them multiple times, hahahah. Farrets never hurt no one!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Here is a somewhat short story about an interaction I had with a wildlife officer about 15 years ago.

At the time, I lived in Columbus and was out throwing my cast net for shad. I was getting bait to go catfishing that evening. A wildlife officer came down to see what I was doing. Over the years I had a number of interactions with this officer and he was a super nice guy. I had already run into him 3 times that year so he didn't check my license but he checked my net to make sure it was legal, which it was.

He asked to look in my bucket, I told him absolutely, that i was just catching shad to go cat fishing. He started asking me where I was going to fish, etc. while moving the shad around. Then he told me we had an issue. Under the 50-60 3"-6" shad I had caught, there was a 3" smallmouth bass. You can't cast net game fish, I never knew it was in there, it was my mistake and thought for sure I was getting a ticket.

Long story short, the smallmouth was still alive so we released it. We discussed about checking what bait is in the cast net before just dumping it in a bucket, and then he told me to have a nice day. No warning or ticket. I believe this was because he had numerous interactions with me, knew what I was about, and I was always more than cooperative.


----------



## rpmfishhard (May 11, 2017)

They are just doing their job. if you have nothing to hide then why worry about them checking you. Good job kudos to the DNR


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

kdn said:


> did you read the Codes? yes they do they only need reason to believe a violation has been committed. That is Ohio Revised Codes.


You are 110% right....


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Migr9fish said:


> I still believe there should be a 10 inch crappie size. Kept and protect are resources for future fishermen and fisherwomen


So, let me understand your reasoning. People are keeping fish under the 9" limit so the limit should be raised to 10"? You think the same people and probably quite a few more wouldn't keep crappie under 10 in. ? Somehow your reasoning doesn't work....


----------



## Migr9fish (Mar 29, 2017)

We were talking about a 9 inch versus 10 inch. And that a 9inch really isn’t worth cleaning. So a lot on here keep 10 or better. So we all said there should be 10 inch size limit. And your right, it isn’t going to stop the ignorant people.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

Migr9fish said:


> We were talking about a 9 inch versus 10 inch. And that a 9inch really isn’t worth cleaning. So a lot on here keep 10 or better. So we all said there should be 10 inch size limit. And your right, it isn’t going to stop the ignorant people.


not to get away from crappie,...but i watched guys catch and keep 6-7" perch at skeeter,right on causeway,into a dry cooler.what do they do with them? grind and make patties?no size limit but.....wth


----------



## AlD (Dec 8, 2011)

Good to hear poachers got caught. With most lakes having a 9" limit, I don't think any smaller is worth dealing with.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I want to beat this dead horse.

Benjamin Franklin once said: "Those who would give up essential Liberty, to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety."

Ok, so it doesn't exactly pertain to this issue, in this context.

for those of you who want to submit to searches, no problem here. There's no presumption of innocence or guilt. The same goes for me if I decline to be searched.

As a fishermen, an honest man & an American, I too, would like to catch every poacher.
I find them repugnant.(with the exception of a homeless guy or gal) As a 40 year license holder, I adhere to the current laws as they change through the years.
I will dutifully call the poacher line when necessary.
I will not, however, trade my rights, for this cause. It doesn’t matter that I have nothing to hide, what matters, is that your rights are more important than petty criminal infractions. I refuse to let them infiltrate my life and family.--Tim


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

Wow said:


> I want to beat this dead horse.
> 
> Benjamin Franklin once said: "Those who would give up essential Liberty, to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety."
> 
> ...


are you saying you commit petty infractions?


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Are you kidding me? really! --Tim


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

SMH...


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

slipsinker said:


> not to get away from crappie,...but i watched guys catch and keep 6-7" perch at skeeter,right on causeway,into a dry cooler.what do they do with them? grind and make patties?no size limit but.....wth


I'm guessing that's exactly what they do! Some people have no consideration/respect at all for our natural resources(and that starts at the Top!)


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

GOOD JOB ODNR BUST THOSE POACHERS I Have a Direct Number to my are Game warden THANK YOU thANK YOU


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

do these poachers really want o clean all those fish? if i catch enough for a meal or two thats good enough for me, i don't feel like cleaning large numbers of fish at one time. it also gives yo another reason to go fishing again if you run out of fish for dinner.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

chevyjay said:


> do these poachers really want o clean all those fish? if i catch enough for a meal or two thats good enough for me, i don't feel like cleaning large numbers of fish at one time. it also gives yo another reason to go fishing again if you run out of fish for dinner.


Lots of them all selling them!


----------

